# Canon 5D Mark III - Any news on a release date?



## yohanaton (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi,
Thanks for taking a moment out of your busy schedule.  Just was wondering if anyone's heard any definitive news as to a release date as well as what new features/upgrades might be included on the next 5D...
All the best,
Yohan


----------



## poker_jake (Feb 12, 2012)

Some info from Canon would be great. Just a general date, like a release month or season. Otherwise the D800 is looking nice for the jump to full frame.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 12, 2012)

Unfortunately, it's all guesswork. :meh:

Canon Rumors


----------



## poker_jake (Feb 14, 2012)

Announcement Feb 28th according to Canon Rumours


----------



## Derrel (Feb 14, 2012)

Pretty good little snipped out of Canon there at Canon Rumors.

There were some leaked photos shot in Africa posted here two,or maybe three weeks back...showing the new 200-400 Canon with the in-built 1.4x converter system, the upcoming 600mm, and TWO new Canon bodies...the photographer shooting these prototypes told the other party that he was an employee of Canon, Japan...I suspect the 5D-II follow-up will be announced pretty soon.

I thought it was interesting, what Canon Rumors said: that the 5D-II might stay on for a while...seems like it could still fill a niche to me, especially if the follow-up model uses a substantial number of the same parts or sub-systems.


----------



## poker_jake (Feb 14, 2012)

The mk iii sounds good so far, kinda like a full frame 7d. I might have to abandon my d800 upgrade plan and wait for this.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 14, 2012)

I think me's gonna get da 5dM3


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 14, 2012)

ready to sell my Mk II and buy MKIII.  I am saving the 5Dc because it is awesome.


----------



## Dao (Feb 17, 2012)

This book about EOS 5D MK III release date is March 9 2012

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III/dp/2744094382

So the Feb28 must be the 5D III announcement day.


----------

